# I'm so upset !



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

My beautiful little Bella's luxating patella has been upgraded today from grade 1 to 4, this has happened so quickly from her first diagnosis. She is having X-Rays on Tuesday and possibly surgery the following week, I cannot believe how quickly she has become this bad, she does not appear to be in any pain whatsoever and is oblivious to all the fuss. I would appreciate any advice or reassurance from anyone who is also experiencing this horrible condition, thanks for reading.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Please get a 2nd opinion!! I find it hard to believe it could go from a grade 1 to 4 that quick unless your chi brought it on by jumping off a bed, falling or doing something to injure herself!! I, personally, would get a 2nd opinion. In all honesty, it sounds like your vet needs money really quick at your chi's expense!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Ah, I'm so sorry. Pepe's is a grade 3, but he shows no pain or discomfort, so we are not opting for surgery. He gets a joint supplement and his weight is good, so why put him through the surgery if it's not bothering him? Good luck with your little one. I hope the surgery goes smoothly and she's up and running after quickly.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I agree that you should possibly get a second opinion, if there's time. I don't have experience with dogs and LP, but I know from a dog my family had in the past, different vets have WAY different medical advice when it comes to surgeries.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

My goodness i'm really shocked that my vet could possibly do that but will definately take the advice given and get a second opinion, i'm going to ring another vet this morning, thank you.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I would get your vet to refer you to an orthopaedic vet and have them score her knees and go from there....i found normal vets have very little experience with PL - my first chi Twig had the op on one of her knees a few years ago she deteriorated from a grade 2 to 3 over about 18 months


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Going to see a second vet tomorrow, feel a bit better after speaking to someone else. thank you.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Plz be sure to ask for a referral to a specialist orthopod though - you wouldn't let a GP (not sure if you call them GP's aka General Practitioners over there, the basic Doctor who sees you at a medical clinic & dishes out flue meds?) operate on your brain, give you a hysterectomy etc. so don't let a local vet take a scalpel to your darling's joints.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I definitely agree with Pam that if it's not bothering her, not to do anything but maybe be better informed. Surgery can sometimes do more harm than good! Keep us updated!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Zarita had a grade 2 for years, and suddenly one day just sat down wrong and was crying and limping. I took her for her eval a week later. She was still in pain. She had sucessful BILATERAL knee surgeries a week later. She is doing well. Just to say it can happen all at once somestimes.  Sue


----------

